

Ask HN: How do I find a co-founder in Germany? - zeynalov

Do you know some communities&#x2F;websites that I could find a co-founder in Germany? I started an online startup and it does very well. Now because of too much sales, I need help from someone, which can be my co-founder, to build our Team and our startup. Any ideas?
======
atmosx
Don't you have any unemployed friends who are interested in taking the job?!

Jokes apart where I live I can only _dream_ of co-founders. An Italian proverb
says "Chi fa da sé fa per tre!". I'm putting it to the test...

Good luck with finding a co-founder.

ps. IMHO it's better if you can find a non-technical guy you trust and know
very well, than a technical guy who you don't know at all. The non-techie can
become a techie given enough time. It's way more difficult for an assh0le to
come up straight.

------
raminassemi
Having too much sales sounds like a good problem to have :)

Maybe try engaging with this community and get to know people:
[https://www.facebook.com/deutschestartups.org](https://www.facebook.com/deutschestartups.org)

I doubt this works, but this is a "seeking co-founders" board:
[http://www.gruenderszene.de/jobboerse/stellenangebote/suche-...](http://www.gruenderszene.de/jobboerse/stellenangebote/suche-
co-founder)

------
mtmail
There is [http://www.mitgründer.com/](http://www.mitgründer.com/) for posting
a profile and searching. I would ask the same question in the "Berlin
Startups" Facebook group. It has 16.000 members.

There are even two "Berlin Startup Jobs" FB groups. Same name, you have to use
autocomplete to find the second. One has 10.000 members, the other 20.0000.
It's not very targeted but gets your request out.

------
celbajevsarch
I would try this, though haven't heard any success stories:

[http://berlinstartupjobs.com/seeking-co-
founders/](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/seeking-co-founders/)

